# J&J photo emulsion help [philippines]



## akosiebet (Sep 10, 2008)

Good day! Mabuhay!

I have bought a J&J photo emulsion to test and learn screen printing. The thing is, there are no instructions in the bottle on how to apply and use.

There's this glue-like substance in the bottle and a small amount of orange powder in a plastic container.

I need help on how to mix this, apply on the screen, etc.

I've been looking for videos on the net and I saw an overview of the process, like applying it, letting it dry, exposing it to light with the transparency pattern then spray it with water.

I want to know the exact process people here do if ever the use J&J photo emulsion.

- will i mix all of the orange powder in the bottle with the glue?
- how will i apply it on the screen? (inside, outside, both?)
- how long must it dry?
- how long must the exposure be? what light do you use and how far is the screen to the light?


Salamat sa tulong!!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ericahcah (Feb 2, 2008)

yap! your right no instruction, why? i don't know too... but this what always do to make my screen, i use the hardener(orange liquid) as the sensitizer and not the orange powder (i guess their just the same), j&j also has this. ratio 9:1 sample 9 teaspoon glue: 1 teaspoon hardener mix thoroughly until consistent color achieve then wait 2 hrs or until the bubbles disappear before applying to the stretch fabric .exposure time; 2mins under 4 pcs. 20watts black light or 30sec. under the sun. enjoy screenprinting


----------



## ericahcah (Feb 2, 2008)

coat once shirt side first and then squeegee side let dry squeegee side facing up put spacer or something to elevate the shirt side and use fan to short the drying process 30mins to one hr will do. distance from the black light 2 inch or 150 million km from the sun


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Diazo sensitizer & acid based stencil hardener are not the same. Even if it works, using hardener will make the stencil very hard to reclaim, so you can use the mesh for another image.

This site has lots of posts discussing screen printing in the Philippines. Just search for "Philippines".

There are plenty of other suppliers that will sell you stencil materials with instructions.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t23955.html

Coating FAQ of Screen Making Products

East Asian Distributors of Ulano Screen Making Products

The elementary t-shirt printing book
How To Publishing


----------



## ericahcah (Feb 2, 2008)

RichardGreaves said:


> Diazo sensitizer & acid based stencil hardener are not the same. Even if it works, using hardener will make the stencil very hard to reclaim, so you can use the mesh for another image.
> 
> This site has lots of posts discussing screen printing in the Philippines. Just search for "Philippines".
> 
> ...


ooopps i guessed it wrong thanks sir, i'm using aicello emulsion stripper / actually i stipped it much better than my fotecoat , i think the ratio that i use is the key that's why it works.


----------



## debemus (Apr 30, 2015)

J & J photo emulsion topic, di ibang emulsion.


----------



## nixy (Oct 1, 2018)

na try nyo na ba may expose ng halftone image using J&J Photo Emulsion?


----------

